# PCH - Property Connect Holdings



## Joe Blow (31 May 2010)

FarmWorks is a specialist provider of rural services. FarmWorks has offices in Perth, Adelaide and Brisbane and supports an extensive network of branches and independent retail outlets, offering a wide range of agri-products.

From its inception in 2001, the FarmWorks philosophy has been underpinned by a desire to become the supplier of choice in the national agri -services/inputs market. 

The FarmWorks business has been developed around building a whole of business relationship with its 4700 growers. By bundling its range of goods and services, this has enabled the creation of synergies across its business activities.

http://www.fwaus.com.au


----------



## System (24 March 2016)

On March 24th, 2016, Conquest Agri Limited (CQA) changed its name and ASX code to Property Connect Holdings Limited (PCH).


----------



## greggles (28 November 2017)

Property Connect surging 150% today on news that Australian rental property in Victoria and Western Australia have been leased successfully and exclusively using Property Connect's technology platform. 

Anyone have any first hand experience with their platform? (http://propertyconnect.com)


----------



## Ann (27 December 2018)

PCH will be doing a 1 for 3 Consolidation announced 27.12.2018. Last day of trading pre-Consolidation  January 21st. You still have time to protect your investment or what is left of it. 

*WEALTH WARNING: This stock has been subject to a Consolidation and may at some time in the future cause you to lose all or some of your invested capital. Better value elsewhere.*


----------

